# OK Spill it - Christmas Gifts list!



## George (Jan 4, 2005)

OK let's hear it. Anyone excited and want to chat about what they got this holiday season? Any instruments?

P.S. A picture is worth a thousand words. If you have one, attach it!

P.S.S. For my gift I was allowed to go to the dealership and pick my new car. The thing is I just totalled my last car so I would have had to do it anyway


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

No instruments...but I got 2 new rosins! And earrings...and gloves...and a weather vane...

...not quite as exciting as a new car...but I'm happy as a clam...


----------



## George (Jan 4, 2005)

Well it's actually used so not exactly new 

What kind of earrings?


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...three different types of gold hoops (twisted gold hoops, larger round gold hoops and slightly larger white gold hoops)...all rather plain, for everyday wear...I've been wearing the same little hoop earrings for years...time for a little change...

...what kind of car?...


----------



## George (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah, change is almost always good.

... GMC Envoy. Got a good deal on it since dealers were trying to get rid of '04s. I got a 30k vehicle for less than 20. I quickly found a classical station too. It's my #2 preset now 

Nice way to wind down on the way home from work.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...sounds exciting...gotta love that new car smell...


----------

